# Can someone ADVISE me about ratings?



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

I TRIED to find the info, to no avail.

If you DONT MIND please confirm or deny this..
Note: extra credit for posting your ratings!

This is what google says...

*The average rating is known to be 4.80 in most US cities. 4.90 is considered very high, 4.7~4.8 is considered good, and below 4.6 is considered "could use improvement." According to many studies, less than 5% of drivers who regularly drive have anything above 4.90.*

Now, I got ANOTHER 4 star... I'm down to a 4.93. :frown:


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> The average rating is known to be 4.80 in most US cities. 4.90 is considered very high, 4.7~4.8 is considered good, and below 4.6 is considered "could use improvement." According to many studies, less than 5% of drivers who regularly drive have anything above 4.90.


There was a few years period of time when this was true but not anymore. I mean 4.90 is still good but it is far lower in percentile than it once was. But before all of you get excited and start assuming that drivers as a whole have gotten better let me assure you that you have not. Rather improvements to the Uber Driver Partner App and a better public knowledge and acceptance of ride share have led to better driver ratings being given out overall.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Per my hub, in my market they normally see 4.83-4.85, so 4.93 is very good.

Please stop obsessing over ratings and getting one’s. Uber is trying to control you. And it’s working.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Per my hub, my market the hub told me normally sees 4.83-4.85, so 4.93 is very good.
> 
> Please stop obsessing over ratings and getting one's. Uber is trying to control you. And it's working.


OK! I'm done, no more uber rating obsessions! LOL~


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm 4.90. My goal is to stay above 4.85 because of ASU online. 4.85 makes me a little nervous but 4.87 and above I feel not too bad. I feel safe at 4.90. If ASU Online was not offered, my goal would be like 4.75.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Greenfox said:


> Can someone ADVISE me about ratings?
> According to many studies, less than 5% of drivers who regularly drive have anything above 4.90.


During the glory days when good rates were paid, I was having fun being an ant and accepting any & all pings and enjoying this new phenomenal way of making easy money on my time. During those ant days, I did discover that driving ghettos & drinking districts would cause my ratings to suffer, and being the ant that I was it bother me at first. But eventually, I realized it didn't make difference because my ability to receive the same number of ride requests was never affected, so I said _"f it," _because the only thing that was going to affect my ability to receive ride requests was deactivation, justifiable or otherwise.
Regarding deactivation, many have posted here they were falsely deactivated, and I'm sure many were. But for the most part you have drivers who were deactivated because they grew tired of Uber's pay cuts, and with that they grew a shitty attitude that affected their willingness to provide good customer service, hence increasing the chances for a valid deactivation. As for me, the pay cuts weren't worth the hassle of driving bullshit anymore (ghettos, drinking districts) so I cut way back on my driving, and slowly but surely I saw my ratings climbing again (4.98 Uber, 4.99 Lyft now) and still I don't give a shit, because ratings don't buy my craft beer.
Stop worrying about ratings. The only thing you need to worry about is deactivation. If this rideshare shit is a part-time gig, then you can easily increase your rating and decrease your chance for deactivation by limiting your driving time and avoiding ghettos & drunks.
If this rideshare-shit is a fulltime gig, then deactivation is probably inevitable because you're probably out there stressing over shitty pay & shitty pax, and my only advice is you try to suck up on the surface and treat all pax the best you can to limit your chances of pax-wrath, while arranging a back-up plan on the backside because this rideshare-shit can end instantly and without warning.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> There was a few years period of time when this was true but not anymore. I mean 4.90 is still good but it is far lower in percentile than it once was. But before all of you get excited and start assuming that drivers as a whole have gotten better let me assure you that you have not. Rather improvements to the Uber Driver Partner App and a better public knowledge and acceptance of ride share have led to better driver ratings being given out overall.


86 words
3 numbers


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> 86 words
> 3 numbers


Why don't you just download the Ulysses App so you don't have to go counting words with your eyes.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Why don't you just download the Ulysses App so you don't have to go counting words with your eyes.
> 
> View attachment 399563


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Ok man the pet thread is over here:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/what-pet-do-you-have.372064/Let's keep using this thread for the argument we're having.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Ok man the pet thread is over here:
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/what-pet-do-you-have.372064/Let's keep using this thread for the argument we're having.


sqIRM...


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> View attachment 399567


That cat looks miffed.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Invisible said:


> That cat looks miffed.


***** no likey baldy tell do what!


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> I TRIED to find the info, to no avail.
> 
> If you DONT MIND please confirm or deny this..
> Note: extra credit for posting your ratings!
> ...


Way back in the olden days, 2015'-16, we used to get detailed weekly reports.

Uber was expanding into new markets, mine was one of them. Part of the info we used to receive was the average rating of out area. I remember it bringing low as 4.74 and balance out around 4.85 or 4.87 as people used the service more.

If i has to guess, I'd say around 4.90-.93 is average now.

It really doesn't matter though, 4.85 is the number uber uses for high ratings, 
And 4.6 for low.

You'll balance out.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Greenfox said:


> I TRIED to find the info, to no avail.
> 
> If you DONT MIND please confirm or deny this..
> Note: extra credit for posting your ratings!
> ...


I always suspected I was off the scale, but it is only lately that the app confirms it whenever I spend an afternoon with a very lucky female pax, who awards me an 'Above and Beyond' badge.

It was a very good afternoon, once again the app has gone into meltdown and my current status:


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

I was assigned this driver the other day and he drove a nice Mercedes SUV maybe three years old. This guy ran his mouth like no one I've ever seen and asked for a confirmation from me before he made each and every turn. He was a dumbass but a harmless dumbass so 5⭐.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I was assigned this driver the other day and he drove a nice Mercedes SUV maybe three years old. This guy ran his mouth like no one I've ever seen and asked for a confirmation from me before he made each and every turn. He was a dumbass but a harmless dumbass so 5⭐.


Why use Jee PS when there is YOU PS?


----------

